# Specific webpages and the legality of them being removed from the internet (Scrubbing)



## Repeat_Rewind (2 mo ago)

Hey yall, first time poster here - listening to podcast Darknet Diaries on ZeuS and heard about this website. 

I unfortunately had a legal spat about 6 years ago in SE Missouri and there are several websites that talk about it and while I came out legally with a win, these sites still are able to live online. Is there a way either to legally ask the host to remove it or is there another way to remove said sites? 
Thanks. I look forward to the responses.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can always approach the webmaster or Administrator of sites that host said content. They may not remove it but it doesn't hurt to ask.

Beyond that, Google sometimes will remove data from search results if they consider it a valid reason. You will find information on that in the following link:





__





Remove your personal information from Google - Google Search Help






support.google.com


----------



## Repeat_Rewind (2 mo ago)

Cookiegal said:


> You can always approach the webmaster or Administrator of sites that host said content. They may not remove it but it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> Beyond that, Google sometimes will remove data from search results if they consider it a valid reason. You will find information on that in the following link:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the 411


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

